# Spirit creek wma



## krawlin5 (Aug 21, 2016)

Does anyone know anything about Spirit creek wma ? It is archery only in Richmond county, is this a new WMA?


----------



## AnAvidArcher (Aug 22, 2016)

Spirit Creek is a relatively new WMA. If I remember correctly, it only opened for the first time about 2 years ago. I think it is about 540ish acres? There's one main gravel road that runs through the WMA, no other real dirt roads that can be easily traveled. Spirit Creek runs through it and there is a bridge. The majority of it is 20+ year old pines(It used to be owned by the Georgia Forestry Commission as an educational forest), although there are some small patches of hardwoods. There are also several persimmon and crabapple trees if you can find them.


----------

